# Which distance to sight in



## Rockajimbo (Jun 2, 2006)

The topic says all needed. So what do you people recommend as the most useful sighting in distance for gamo shadow 1000 with 4x20 scope. With distance I mean the most useful distance for squirrels. Specs for gamo are 1000fps with 7.8g pellet. Shot couple of those bastards down but the pellet didn't hit right spot because of bad sighting.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

First off, you probably shouldn't have a 20X scope with 7.8 grain pellets and be expecting pinpoint accuracy out of a spring-piston air rifle.

Now that that's out of the way, I think you have it pretty well sighted in, except that with your description, I have no way of knowing what distance you've been firing at, what type of pellets you are using, what kind of coating (if any) is on them, the temperature and relative humidity you are shooting in, what brand of scope, and what species of squirrel. All of this is best taken into account when shooting.

As for me, I have my Gamo Shadow 1000 set up with a 3-7X scope, and it's sighted in at 30 feet. I don't try to go much further than that when I'm hunting, but I live around and close to a city and a bunch of subdivisions.

As for the pellets hitting the right spot, you probably have it right, on paper, but unless you hold the gun exactly right for each shot, the release of the spring will throw off your shot.

Hope this helps.


----------

